# Problem mit Git



## Spellsleeper (12. Jul 2012)

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob es hier Experten für Git gibt aber ich probiers mal:
Ich habe auf einem Ubuntu-Server ein Repository erzeugt und es auf meinen Desktop(Windows) geklont.
Nun habe ich in meinem Desktop Repository einen Commit gemacht den ich branchen wollte und bekomme diesen Fehler:





Kann mir jemand helfen ? Wäre euch so dankbar......................
Hier noch eine Ergänzung:


----------



## schalentier (12. Jul 2012)

Sieht so aus, als ob du (also der SSH Benutzer) keine Berechtigung hat, um auf das Repo am Server zugreifen zu koennen. Gugg dir diese mal an mit [c]ls -la /home/dr/repos/[/c].


----------



## Spellsleeper (12. Jul 2012)

Ich hatte die Unterverzeichnisse für meinen User nicht beschreibbar gemacht.
Wer mit den Datei- und Ordnerrechten unter Linux Probleme hat dem möchte ich diesen Link empfehlen.
Butschek.de - Linux Datei- und Verzeichnisrechte


----------

